# SSD formatieren?



## Friction (22. September 2010)

hi, ich hab eine kurze frage!

als ich mir vor wochen eine ssd gekauft habe, hab ich sie einfach angeschlossen und win7 darauf installiert. erst nach der windows installation hab ich herausgefunden, dass man im bios erstmal von IDE zu AHCI umstellen muss, um auf vollen speed zu kommen. gemacht getan und die platte war um das doppelte schneller.

jetzt hab ich eine, naja eigtl 2 fragen:

wenn ich jetzt wieder formatieren will, muss ich dann erst wieder im bios auf IDE umstellen oder direkt im AHCI mode ?

zweite frage: defragmentieren ist ja bekanntlich nichts gutes für ssd. wie siehts mit formatieren aus? kann ich meine ssd (Phoenix pro 120gb von g.skill mit sandforce) einfach ohne bedenken formatieren?

danke das wars schon!!


----------



## underloost (22. September 2010)

Friction schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt wieder formatieren will, muss ich dann erst wieder im bios auf IDE umstellen oder direkt im AHCI mode ?


Der SSD ist es vollkommen egal ob sie dabei im IDE oder AHCI Modus läuft.


zum Thema formatieren/Optimierung/Leistungserhalt würde ich mir evtl mal die angepinnten Threads für die Phoenix/Phoenix Pro im G.skill Forum anschauen


----------



## Friction (22. September 2010)

bezüglich meiner frage finde ich dort nichts und mein englisch ist auch schlecht...


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. September 2010)

warum formatiesrte nicht in ide und stellst vor der installation auf ahci???


----------



## Friction (22. September 2010)

also ich frage, weil ich gelesen habe, dass es besser ist direkt im AHCI mode win7 zu installieren, anstatt im ide und anschließend erst im bios auf ahci umzuswitchen. warum wurde nicht genannt.. deswegen frag ich^^

und die 2. frage besteht eigtl auch noch...


----------



## Super Grobi (22. September 2010)

Natürlich kann man die SSD formatieren, wenn man das Betriebssystem neu installieren will/muss.

Was soll das der SSD ausmachen? 

SG


----------



## robbe (22. September 2010)

Ich hab direkt nach dem Einbau auf AHCI umgstellt und anschließend formatiert und Win 7 installiert.

Zu 2. Formatieren ist ja was anderes als defragmentieren. Beim defragmentieren werden ja massig Dateien rumgeschoben, was der SSD schadet. Außerdem ist es ihr im Gegensatz zur HDD völlig wurst wo irgendwelche Dateien liegen. Sie wird also durch zunehmende Fragmentierung nicht langsamer.

Formatieren ist vielleicht auch nicht grad gesundheitsfördernd, aber ab und zu muss es halt mal sein und so schlimm wie defragmentieren ist es nicht.


----------

